# personal cars on private details



## Guest (Jun 26, 2004)

anyone use personal vehicles on details with warning lights installed


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Lots of guys do around here. They all have blue light permits.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Blue light permits, :uc: what is it $150.00 a year, that's a waste. I am sick of getting screwed for every little thing by this state. Pretty soon we will have to have baton and handcuff permits. Your badge and ID is your permit for blue lights as far as I am concerned. Nothing against you j809, I just don't believe in them for full-time law enforcement officers. It would take a real loser to write another cop who doesn't want to pay that bullshit permit fee. :BM: Take care of your own.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Marinecop... It really depends where you work. Some smaller (rural) departments don't have an extra cruiser available for details that might be in a bad or challenging spot. So most guys get blue-lights in their cars to use during details.


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

$150 a year? I thought they were free, or did they add a fee during their last budget crisis? Some of the guys I work with have them and I don't recall a fee having to be paid. Personally I have enough crap floating around in my car, I don't need lights and sirens added to the mess.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh Jeezus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Again!????????
I have no problem with the landscaper guy who has strobes in his C2500 or F-250 (etc.)Amber/Red/White so nobody bounces off him while he's plowing in the winter. In addition, I see no problem with wig/wags(white) or warning strobes in your POV if you are ANY L.E. type who utilizes his POV on authorized road details.
:roll: 
I got whacked by a lady in East Bridgewater last summer. EBPD nearly lost an officer in recent years. He fought hard to return to full duty. It wasn't pretty. Danny McCarthy/Medfield PD and others have paid the ultimate sacrifice. You guys can bust chops all you want. The only people I'll ever gig for this is civilians with red or blue equipment and no permit.
:wink:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

mpd61 @ Sun 27 Jun said:


> Oh Jeezus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Again!????????
> I have no problem with the landscaper guy who has strobes in his C2500 or F-250 (etc.)Amber/Red/White so nobody bounces off him while he's plowing in the winter. In addition, I see no problem with wig/wags(white) or warning strobes in your POV if you are ANY L.E. type who utilizes his POV on authorized road details.
> ...


I totally agree with you on this one mpd61.


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

since Williamsburg only has one marked unit, Ive seen a couple of the officers with lights in their POV's doing road jobs.


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Slightly off topic. If you are using your POV on a detail with your properly permitted blue lights on, what happens if your car is struck? Who pays? I'm sure your insurance company will have nothing to do with you (if you tell them how it happened) and I'm sure the City of Town you work for won't pay for it either. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Dr.Magoo @ Sun 27 Jun said:


> Slightly off topic. If you are using your POV on a detail with your properly permitted blue lights on, what happens if your car is struck? Who pays? I'm sure your insurance company will have nothing to do with you (if you tell them how it happened) and I'm sure the City of Town you work for won't pay for it either. Just my 2 cents.


When ever possible park your POV off the road on a side street, driveway, or parking lot where it is safe and just hitch a ride with your detail back to your POV at the end of the day. That way you can avoid that scenario all together! Also your Insurance Co. should have to pay, if person who hit you and their Insurance Co. whould be the ones paying.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

good point. anybody have any thoughts? I don't know what to say to that except the guy who hit you should be responsible for not paying attention, and not being able to stop.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Opie @ Mon Jun 28 said:


> When ever possible park your POV off the road on a side street, driveway, or parking lot where it is safe and just hitch a ride with your detail back to your POV at the end of the day. That way you can avoid that scenario all together! Also your Insurance Co. should have to pay, if person who hit you and their Insurance Co. whould be the ones paying.


Yes, but for most folks, the point of having blues on your POV is for visibility... it' won't be too visible in a driveway... I rather my car get whacked than ME. Look at the Officers who have been killed in the last few years doing traffic details... they wear their vest (birght colors) and still get hit... added lights will help REDUCE these unfortunate incidents.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Obviously if you had a blue light, your POV would be on the street! I was answering the question as if you didn't, as the detail ofc's in my area don't. I couldn't tell you the last time I actually saw a detail using their POV equipped with a blue light. I will utilize as many cones as they have and will stand in the most visible spot. And Obviously STAY ALERT!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Permits are free from the RMV. I agree that a badge and id should be enough but I know of a few incidents where a certain trooper messed with a couple of local cops over their lights and even was going to write one officer up, so they were all later issued permits. Ultimately the trooper was right, you do need a permit even if you are FT police officer so that issue was resolved. Also you have to notify your insurance company if you mount those in your car and use the car for work,otherwise you might have a problem if you are involved in a crash. At least that is what I heard from other officers.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

join the Feds. we dont have to worry about any of this MA BS


----------

